# World Conference of Masonic Regular Loges



## rebis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any brothers attending this coming May in Bucharest Romania?

If any of you are going shoot me a messages so we can meet over there.

http://masonicpressagency.blogspot.com/2012/11/romania-will-host-in-2014-most.html?m=1



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mac (Apr 27, 2014)

Can anyone share any background on past conferences of this series?


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 28, 2014)

This quarter's California Freemason has several articles about the conference.  It's planned for San Francisco next year.  I have a members account but I didn't need to login to access it so it might be visible to anyone -

http://www.cafreemason-digital.com/cafreemason/april_may_2014#pg1


----------



## Mac (Apr 28, 2014)

Exactly the kind of response I was hoping for. Thanks, brother Freyburger!


----------



## rebis (May 17, 2014)

It is an absolute honor and privilege to be here in Bucharest Romania with the world's leaders of our craft.

We will be hosting you in San Francisco California next year.
I certainly hope to see you all there.



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 17, 2014)

Please refer to the link above posted by Bro. Doug for additional info on the 2015 conference in CA.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JJones (May 17, 2014)

Very neat! I wonder if Texas was represented there...


----------



## rebis (May 17, 2014)

It is very likely. What's the name of your Grand Master? I could try to find him.
















The conclusion will be tomorrow morning in a tiled 3rd degree lodge which will be right here at the palace. It will be the climax of the entire conference!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 17, 2014)

I find it interesting how throughout human history, despots, tyrants and dictators played a crucial role in promoting and financing art and architecture. If we think about it without such despots Leonardo, Michelangelo, Boticelli to name a few would never have been discovered...or perhaps they would've.

Just a thought...

I'll post additional pictures tomorrow.
We'll all be in full regalia.

Cheers!



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 18, 2014)

Enjoy
























Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 18, 2014)

A most magnificent and memorable event. The Grand Lodge of Romania was a superb host.
Bravo!



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2014)

JJones said:


> Very neat! I wonder if Texas was represented there...


 Our Grand Master is Most Worshipful Brother Jerry L. Martin


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2014)

JJones said:


> Very neat! I wonder if Texas was represented there...



http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/gmcal

Our MW GM is currently attending the GL of Indiana according to his on line calendar.


----------



## BroBook (May 19, 2014)

Where any PHA masons in attendance ?


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## rebis (May 19, 2014)

During the communication, the MWM of Romania and the Grand secretary expressed disappointment that there were no PHA grand lodges in attendance and expressed a sincere hope that it would one day change.
I do believe that invitations were extended. 

I do not know much about the subject, but I would look into it and confirm with the office of the grand secretary.

From what I heard at the conference, I am inclined to think that some PHA Grand Lodges are considered regular.

Cheers


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2014)

rebis said:


> During the communication, the MWM of Romania and the Grand secretary expressed disappointment that there were no PHA grand lodges in attendance and expressed a sincere hope that it would one day change.  I do believe that invitations were extended



The meeting next year is in San Francisco.  In California (and a lot of other states) the two grand lines have been attending each others grand lodge meetings for years.  I expect at least WMPHAGLofCA to attend.



> From what I heard at the conference, I am inclined to think that some PHA Grand Lodges are considered regular.



Here is the list of regular PHA jurisdictions in the US http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

All are regular.  Not all have local recognition yet.


----------



## marty15chris (May 20, 2014)

It is great to see such a meeting in a country that at one point (according to a Brother from Romania that I served with) had outlawed the fraternity.  In fact this brother has a interesting story about how he became a MM without his father's knowledge only to find out his father was a MM afterwards. Such contacts were just not talked about openly at one point in recent history. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 21, 2014)

Freemasonery in Romania started in 1993. It was outlawed and punishable by the previous communist regime.

They came a very long way in a very short period if time...and now brilliantly hosted the world conference! The most grandiose and most magnificent the world has ever seen...even more impressive than that in England (according to my GM who attends every year). 

They thirst for and love masonry over there. Romania now has the greatest concentration of masons in the entire region and definitely up there with England.

What is interesting is that it happened in a region where both the church and government denounced it.

People risked a lot to bring it back.

A great example of what our fraternity means to the world. 

Yes brothers, masonry is needed and wanted even to this day...even now with all the sensory stimulation devices available and despite the influx of materialism and consumption the profane world provides...freemasonry is sought out now more than ever.

Let us not disappoint our new initiates!




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 21, 2014)

Before the revolution, freemasonry in Romania was very secret for fear of persecution. In fact it was very unusual to see that even today masons there do not wear any identifying marks or jewelry. In fact they don't even have lodges as we do here, they hold lodge meetings often underground rented spaces.
There are no buildings on Main Street with square and compasses as we have here. 
Though the persecution is now over, the fear of it still has remained somewhat embedded in their consciousness.

I noticed also that most European masons do not wear rings.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 25, 2014)

http://www.glnf.asso.fr/presentation/?MOD_N_ID=1&ARB_N_ID=4442&pag_n_id=6166


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 15, 2014)

Belated reply: Thanks for the pictures.  The Conference was extremely well organized and the hosts most helpful.  The next Board meeting is tentatively scheduled 8 November in Frankfurt. 
While only official representatives participate in the business part of the Conference, all can attend the sessions and present papers.  Watch for the solicitation for such.  California is an easy to reach for North Americans, and you can have an international Masonic experience here at home.


----------

